

Android Tutorial for Beginners - parthi
https://github.com/parthibanloganathan/android-tutorial

======
parthi
A quick Android tutorial for beginners. Make an app that can take pictures and
tweet in a matter of hours. Only prerequisite is Java. Lots of follow up
resources included. Enjoy learning!

Feedback appreciated

